# Anyone from Boston PD able to answer some questions for a Canuck?



## Hush

Was forwarded this by a friend, told him I'd pass it along...I have his dept email, will share over PM.

"Howdy all,

I'm looking to make contact with someone in Boston PD regarding their Street Safety teams and their police / probation partnership teams. I have a similar type unit and would like to make some contacts for some information sharing.

Can be done through PM or Department email.

thanks!"



Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF3424

Safe Street teams were given the axe when the city brought back the citwide bicycle unit a few years ago. The YVSF (Gang Unit) does operation Night Light which is the only police/probation partnership we have.

"Operation Night Light pairs one probation officer with two police officers to make surprise visits to the homes, schools, and worksites of high-risk youth probationers during the nontraditional hours of 7 p.m. to midnight, rather than from 8:30 a.m. to 4:30 p.m., which was previously the norm."

-


----------



## Hush

Thanks, passed it along!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush

"I'm also very interested in Night Light as we work informally with our probation teams, but would like to make a formal unit"
If anyone is willing to provide info, the request is coming from Edmonton PD and I have his dept email for contact. PM me and I can put you in touch. Thanks!


----------



## USAF3424

woodyd said:


> Weren't the Safe Street teams the subject of a contract fight? BPPA wanted the teams in Area F for OT, the city wanted them in the districts. Does the citywide bike unit do the Southwest Corridor patrol w/ Transit and Northeastern or is that a different unit?


If i recall correctly the city/department wanted it to be a "unit" so they could handpick who would be in it. They were afraid people wouldn't want to go because they would now have to get details and overtime out of Area F (the leftover stuff guys in the districts didn't take/want.) They still filled the whole unit no problem but guys I know say there is not much overtime.

Guys working in the districts answering the radio calls should absolutely get first crack at details within in the area IMO. I dont see the bike unit in the southwest corridor much but they are at Mass/Cass everyday


----------



## USAF3424

Hush said:


> "I'm also very interested in Night Light as we work informally with our probation teams, but would like to make a formal unit"
> If anyone is willing to provide info, the request is coming from Edmonton PD and I have his dept email for contact. PM me and I can put you in touch. Thanks!


Wish I could be of more help but thats literally all I know about it as I am not on the YVSF.


----------

